# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Mısyonerlık, amaçları ve kullanılan metotlar

## ceydaaa

arastirma4.jpgHıristiyanlığı dünyaya yaymak için çalışan kişilere misyoner, bu amaçla yürütülen çalışmalara da misyonerlik denilmektedir. Kökeni Latince göndermek anlamına gelen mittere fiiline dayandırılan mission kelimesi Fransızcadan Türkçeye geçmiştir. Bu kavram özel görev, özel görevli kurul, dini görev ve yetki anlamına geldiği gibi aynı zamanda misyonerlerin Hıristiyan olmayan ülkelerde bu dini yaymak için kurdukları teşkilata verilen bir isim olarak da kullanılmaktadır.

Hıristiyanlık inanışına göre Hz. İsa etrafına topladığı havarilerine: İmdi, siz gidip bütün milletleri şakirt edin, onları Baba ve Oğul ve Ruhülkudüs ismile vaftiz eyleyin, size emrettiğim herşeyi tutmalarını onlara öğretin; ve işte ben bütün günler dünyanın sonuna kadar sizinle beraberim diyerek onları vaaz etmek için görevlendirmiştir. Bundan dolayı Havariler ilk misyonerler olarak kabul edilir. Başlangıçta dini gayelerle kişisel gayretler şeklinde başlayan bu faaliyetler zamanla oldukça güçlenir ve özellikle mensubu bulundukları ülkelerin siyasi, sosyal, kültürel, ticari ve ekonomik menfaatleri doğrultusunda emperyalizmin gelişmesine katkı sağlayan bir teşkilat halini alır.

İlk misyonerlerden kabul edilen Aziz Paulus (St.Paul), Hıristiyanlığı yaymak amacıyla Anadolu, Makedonya ve Yunanistanda kiliseler kurmuş ve onları teşkilatlandırmıştır. Havariler ve yardımcıları sayesinde Hıristiyanlık bütün Roma dünyasına, 10.yüzyıla gelindiğinde ise İsveç, Bohemya ve Danimarkaya kadar yayıldı. Böylece Alman ve İskandinavların da Hıristiyanlığı benimsemesi ve Roma Katolik Kilisesinin Avrupaya hakim olmasıyla Hıristiyanlığın bütün dünyaya yayılması için harekete geçildi. Bu amaçla Papalık tarafından 1662de Vatikanda Propaganda Kongregasyonu  adıyla bir Misyonerlik Bakanlığı kurulurken Pariste de giderlerini Papalık Propaganda Dairesinin üzerine aldığı Dış Misyonlar Papaz Okulu açıldı.

Misyoner faaliyetlerine bakıldığında özünün dini olduğu ve misyonerlerin de genelde din adamlarından oluştuğu görülür. Ancak, bu durum zamanla değişir ve özellikle son yüzyıllarda ruhban olmayan kişilerin de misyoner olarak görev yaptıkları gözlenir. Şöyle ki, din adamlarının yanı sıra çoğu zaman bir doktor, bir öğretmen, bir hemşire, bazan bir barış gönüllüsü, hatta araştırmacı görünümünde bilim adamı olarak görev yapan misyonerlere rastlamak mümkündür.

Misyonerlere göre amaca ulaşmak için her yol ve her meslek kullanılabilir. Kendilerini İncilin bir neferi, bir hizmetkarı olarak gören misyonerlerin ana gayesi yeryüzünde güçlü bir Hıristiyan topluluğu meydana getirmektir. Onların ifadesiyle dinsiz dünyayı Hıristiyanlaştırmaktır. Bunun için bilmeyenlere İncili öğretmek, Hıristiyan olmayanları bu dine davet etmek veya kendi mezheplerine insan kazandırmak için çalışırlar.

Misyonerlerin amaçlarına ulaşmak için en çok kullandıkları araçlar arasında okullar önde gelmektedir. Onlara göre eğitim ve öğretim yoluyla öğrencileri Hıristiyanlaştırmak esas gayedir. Henry H.Jessup isimli misyoner bu konuyu şu sözleriyle açıklamaktadır: Misyonerliğin başarısı için temel şart okullardır. Haddizatında bu da gaye olmayıp vasıtadır. Şu da bir hakikattir ki misyonerlerin yahut İncilin başka yollarla sokulmaya imkan bulamadığı bir çok yerlere İncil okul vasıtası ile sokulabilmiştir. Katolik Cezvitlerine göre ise: İlk misyoner okuldur. Okullardan başka misyonerlerin kullandıkları bir diğer araç matbaadır. Gittikleri bölgelerde kurdukları matbaalarda başta dini eserler olmak üzere çeşitli konularda pek çok dilde gerekli olan eserleri yayınlarlar. Matbaa ve okulların yanı sıra misyonerlerin kullandığı bir diğer kurum hastanelerdir. Onlara göre, İnsanın olduğu yerde acılar da vardır. Acıların olduğu yerde doktorluğa ihtiyaç vardır. Doktorluğa ihtiyaç olan yerde de misyonerlik için uygun bir fırsat vardır. Bu konuda Türk Misyonlarına Yardım Cemiyetinin yayınladığı bir kitapta hastanelerin rolü şu şekilde belirtilmiştir: Tıbbi Misyonlar İncil öğretiminin öncüleridir. Bunlar, başka bir evanjelizm ağacı dikilmesi imkansız olan yerlerde fidan yetiştirebilirler. Doktor, diğer misyonerlerle ne bir münasebeti olan ne de münasebeti isteyen bir çok insanı doğrudan doğruya kabul edebilir. Bir hekim nerede olursa olsun bir dispanser açtığı zaman şifa verici mahareti yüzünden kendisine başvuranlarla kuşatılır. Bu yobaz bir İslam mollası veya bir fakir onun elini öpecek; kör, topal, mefluç insanların, can çekişen ana babaların İsaya hazin yakarışlarına andıran bir sesle ona yalvaracaklardır. Yabancı dil kursları, çok sayıda dispanser ve sağlık ocakları ve yetimhaneler gibi çeşitli yardım kuruluşları da en fazla kullanılan yerler arasındadır. Bu kanallarla bir taraftan karşılaştıkları topluluklara Hıristiyanlığı yayarlarken, diğer taraftan da onları kendi din ve kültürlerinden uzaklaştırmak için çaba sarfediyorlardı. 

Bu yolla yürütülen çalışmalar sonunda Avrupa, Rusya ve Amerikaya kadar yayılan misyonerlik faaliyetleri Müslümanlar arasında da başlatılır ve hatta Uzak Doğuya kadar uzanır. 19. yüzyıldan itibaren sömürgeciliğin gelişimine paralel olarak Asya, Afrika, Çin ve Japonya gibi ülkeler de misyonerlik faaliyetlerine maruz kalırlar.

Misyonerlik gayesiyle kurulan en eski ve güçlü misyon teşkilatlarının İngilizlere ait olduğu bilinmektedir. Bunlardan 1646da Londrada kurulan Hıristiyanlığı Yayma Cemiyeti kısa zamanda hızla yayılır ve İngiltere, Almanya, İsviçre, Danimarka, Amerika ile Rusya gibi ülkelerde binden fazla merkezi açılır. Bu sayının 19. yüzyıla gelindiğinde yedi bine ulaştığı görülür. Bu teşkilattan başka aynı maksatla kurulan teşkilatlardan bazıları şunlardır: 1701de İncili Yayma Derneği (Londra), 1792de Vaftizci Misyonlar Derneği (Londra), 1795te Misyonerlik Derneği (Londra), 1814te Amerikan Misyon Dostları Vaftizci Misyoner Birliği (Boston), 1823te İncil Misyonları Derneği (Paris), 1825te Paganlar Arasında İncili Yayma Hareketi (Berlin), 1837de Presbiteryen Kilisesi Dış Misyonları (New York), 1885te Hıristiyan Gençleri Derneği (München), 1902de Genç Misyonerler Derneği (Bern), 1907de Dünya Hıristiyan Öğrencileri Birliği (Paris).

Görüldüğü gibi dünyanın Hıristiyanlaştırılması için yoğun bir faaliyet içine giren misyonerler kurdukları dernek ve teşkilatlar sayesinde sistemli ve örgütlü bir şekilde hedeflerini gerçekleştirmeye çalışmışlar ve bunun için yüklü miktarlarda parasal destek sağlamışlardır.

Kendisini kiliseye adayan misyonerlerden istenen şey öncelikle gittikleri ülkelerin dilini, dinini ve kültürünü öğrenerek eksik noktaları tespit ettikten sonra ona göre taktik geliştirmeleridir. Bu yüzden bir misyoner en az birkaç dil bilen iyi eğitilmiş bir insandı. Misyoner teşkilatlarında yetişmiş bir İngiliz misyonerinin anlattıklarına göre: Misyonerler çocuk iken hizmete alınır, yapacakları vazifeye göre ilmen, ahlaken ve fikren yetiştirilirler. Şöyle ki, İngiliz Misyon Cemiyeti her sene bütün Orta mektep talebesinin zekilerinden otuz kırkını seçerek himayesine alır, onları kabiliyetlerine göre üçer beşer ayırarak muhtelif memleketlerde yetiştirir...

Misyonerlerin gittikleri bölgelerde kullandıkları metotlardan biri de mahalli kültürü yok etmektir. Açtıkları okullarda verdikleri eğitimle Hıristiyanlaştıramadıkları kişi ve toplulukları dil, din ve kültürlerinden kopararak, yerine kendi yaşam biçimlerini yerleştirmeye çalışırlar. Bütün bunları yukarıda bahsedilen kurumlar yoluyla ve kitap, gazete, dergi, broşür gibi yayınlar yaparak; İncili tanıtma kursları düzenleyerek; kilise, manastır gibi ibadet yerleri açarak; radyo-televizyon gibi yayın araçlarında programlar yaparak; seminer, konferans gibi toplantılar tertip ederek; turistik yerlerde telkinlerde bulunarak ve çeşitli sportif faaliyetlerde bulunarak yaparlar.

----------

